# Orphan Wild Baby



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

On Friday, my mentor told me she has an orphan baby rat that was given to her by some college kids in Baltimore. They found him wrapped in plastic by a compost bin and managed to keep him alive for 4 days before contacting the rescue. Eyes and ears were closed, just barely getting some fuzz, but he’s a fighter. She’s pretty sure he’s wild, and if he is, he can never be adopted out, so she asked if I would keep him in Twilight care. I said YES!!!!

He just opened his eyes today, so he’s about 14 days now, and we are being told that he has to bond with his human now, so I have to be imprinted on the little guy NOW. My mentor is bringing him to me tonight, so I can start feeding him and caring for him. He has a vet appointment on Friday since he has some frostbite on his toes.

I’m so excited!!! “Junior” will be a unique addition to our rattie family.


----------



## pivvo (Dec 12, 2021)

He's adorable!!! I hope he'll be a healthy big boy soon. Good luck.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Update 1: The woman who has the two litters of babies we were supposed to get this weekend ghosted us 😠. We were counting on putting Junior in with those babies.

Update 2: We found a nursing mother in NJ who we can take and put Junior in with her and the babes!!! Might be an awesome solution for a little orphan 😊

Looks like I'm getting a momma and babies!!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

That’s great! I’m so excited for you, and we will all enjoy hearing about Junior’s development!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

OMG what a precious little creature,the fact that he is still here shows what a fighter he is,and hopefully the mum and eepers coming is a sign he is meant to live. How are you feeding him?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm sharing this adventure with all of you, my friends here at the forum. Good or bad, we will all learn from this little guy's life.

He is getting infant formula, and I'll learn how to feed him tonight. He's being syringe fed, and eating like a champ, just really messy lol. That's why he looks so rough, mostly wearing his food.

Our biggest concern is imprinting. Wild rats are very...wild. My mentor is sending her sweaty shirt to wrap him in, since he knows her smell, and I will transition him to my smell.

Hopefully new mamma will accept him and he'll have many eeps to snuggle with and learn how to be a proper rattie lol.


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Oh wow...Kudos to you for saving this tough little guy and caring for him. I'm so happy he will have a foster mama and family! Great idea with the t-shirt also. Best of luck to all of you and please keep us posted!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I have a name for him when he passes 4 weeks and we know he'll survive! Can't share it yet 😊


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

My biggest question is: should I pair him with another baby, or keep him by himself when bonding? Do rats feel more comfortable with bonding when in a pair, or are they better when alone and have to depend on the human? All opinions are welcome!!


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

Keep him with a friend. Rats are naturally born in litters. Phyllis and Junior are miracles that rarely occur.


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> The woman who has the two litters of babies we were supposed to get this weekend ghosted us 😠. We were counting on putting Junior in with those babies.


Hopefully she was just able to find good homes for them. Would have been courteous to let your rescue know though, jeez.




Tinytoes said:


> Our biggest concern is imprinting. Wild rats are very...wild. My mentor is sending her sweaty shirt to wrap him in, since he knows her smell, and I will transition him to my smell.





Tinytoes said:


> We found a nursing mother in NJ who we can take and put Junior in with her and the babes!!! Might be an awesome solution for a little orphan


Even my half-wild rattie, Butter biscuit, is more of a handful than her domesticated friends. I'm sure you will be able to notice some differences as your wild baby grows into adulthood. I think it's great if he can learn rat manners from a domesticated litter and mama! 

Good luck with him. I bet it'll be a neat experience


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> My biggest question is: should I pair him with another baby, or keep him by himself when bonding? Do rats feel more comfortable with bonding when in a pair, or are they better when alone and have to depend on the human? All opinions are welcome!!


I imagine he will bond with you readily since you are bottle feeding him. He may even be bonded to you already! I think it would still be good for him to have rat company his own age though.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Last night he ate like a champ. 11pm, 2am and 5am, about 2.5 ml each feeding. He really latches on and sucks it down lol. This morning he seemed fussy, and I think for two reasons: the light is bothering him, as he has only had his eyes open for two days, and the formula got a little thick from warming up. Closed the blinds and make a new batch of formula, second try he ate about 1.5 ml. I'll try again in a few hours. Like having a newborn again!!

I weighed him and he's 20 grams, pretty good gain.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Fofo said:


> Hopefully she was just able to find good homes for them. Would have been courteous to let your rescue know though, jeez.
> 
> My mentor stalked her on FB, and found she was talking with people about taking the babies. Looks like she is doing it on her own.
> 
> ...


I expect him to be a challenge. He came to me because I'm the only foster with experience with raising wild animals. I'm going to have to remind myself that he may never be a true pet in the sense, but after Phyllis, I am totally okay with Junior being whatever he needs to be in order to be healthy and happy!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Oh, and our new group of mommas and babies are coming from a hoarding situation. Guy had pet rats and let them run the house, eventually they nested in the walls and started breeding. I think they removed almost 300 rats from his house! But he cared about them, feeding them and amazingly most are pretty tame and can be handled. Poor guy was just lonely.


----------



## BundleORats (11 mo ago)

Tinytoes said:


> On Friday, my mentor told me she has an orphan baby rat that was given to her by some college kids in Baltimore. They found him wrapped in plastic by a compost bin and managed to keep him alive for 4 days before contacting the rescue. Eyes and ears were closed, just barely getting some fuzz, but he’s a fighter. She’s pretty sure he’s wild, and if he is, he can never be adopted out, so she asked if I would keep him in Twilight care. I said YES!!!!
> 
> He just opened his eyes today, so he’s about 14 days now, and we are being told that he has to bond with his human now, so I have to be imprinted on the little guy NOW. My mentor is bringing him to me tonight, so I can start feeding him and caring for him. He has a vet appointment on Friday since he has some frostbite on his toes.
> 
> ...


Aww cute ratto. Question- sorry if it sounds stupid, What do you mean by mentor? Am I supposed to have a rat ownership mentor?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

BundleORats said:


> Aww cute ratto. Question- sorry if it sounds stupid, What do you mean by mentor? Am I supposed to have a rat ownership mentor?


I belong to a small animal rescue, and so I have a 'mentor' who has been helping me learn about rats, their health, behavior, etc. She is helping me with raising an orphan now 

You don't need one, but because this is a non-profit org, I need to have a supervisor of sorts to make sure I'm doing a good job. I had never had rats before Small Angels!


----------



## BundleORats (11 mo ago)

Tinytoes said:


> I belong to a small animal rescue, and so I have a 'mentor' who has been helping me learn about rats, their health, behavior, etc. She is helping me with raising an orphan now
> 
> You don't need one, but because this is a non-profit org, I need to have a supervisor of sorts to make sure I'm doing a good job. I had never had rats before Small Angels!


Okay! Cool. Someday I wanna work on being an ethical rat breeder but I’m gonna wait until I have a job first. Or maybe a rescue, but who knows what I’ll end up doing, I just wanna work with animals.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

They found him? so it's a wild rat?
I'd be worried about the genetics and mites etc, keep an eye out

glad hes getting checked over by a vet let us know how that goes


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes, he's a wild rat. He had almost no fur, so no parasites. He nearly died from the cold, poor little bean. The fact he has survived makes me believe he is healthy. 

As for genetics, I'm curious to see if a wild rat is more hardy than domestic fancy rats. No inbreeding, no lab studies. Perhaps not so friendly but also less likely to succumb to cancers, growths and tumors.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

So, what I have learned so far:

Formula: consistency, temperature, timing and the right syringe with rubber nipple. Any of those wrong, he doesn't want to eat.
Environment: low light, quiet, with me holding his first mom's shirt in my lap. Bright lights and noise are disruptive, especially since he is seeing and hearing for the first time.
Warmth: heating pad with fleece over, warming disc, but space to move away if too warm. After feeding he shivers, cuz all the blood goes to the belly for digestion. I saw my first milk band last night!
Momma love: wiping his little bum with a warm cloth, holding him to my mouth, breathing on him, associating me with food and comfort. Gentle touching every 30 minutes to imprint.

Anyone on the forum with experience formula feeding an orphan? Right now, I don't really think of him as anything other than a baby who wants to survive.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> So, what I have learned so far:
> Formula: consistency, temperature, timing and the right syringe with rubber nipple. Any of those wrong, he doesn't want to eat.
> 
> .


Awww.... just goes to show you how great a job rat mothers do. They manage to get everything right. Quite amazing really!


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

TT I'm so impressed by you and the loving, thoughtful care you are giving your little sweet bean. All my positive thoughts and vibes-and Walter's also!- are going out to you. We think you are a Very Good Human indeed!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Oh, and rate of administration...can't be too fast or too slow, has to be juuuuuuuust riiiiiiiiight lol. Too fast and it might get up his nose and possible aspiration, and too slow he loses interest and power-sucking stops completely.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

And warm hands...gotta warm 'em up on a coffee cup before handling. Nobody likes cold hands 😅


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Anyone on the forum with experience formula feeding an orphan? Right now, I don't really think of him as anything other than a baby who wants to survive.


Not sure if this is helpful but when I was a kid our cat had a litter, and then a couple days after the kittens were born she went missing. We bottle fed them for a couple weeks until finally my mom thought to look for her at the local shelter and she was there! And the only reason they hadn't euthanized her already was because they could tell she was nursing. Anyway we brought her straight home and she was delighted to see her kittens but sadly they wanted nothing to do with her initially. They warmed up to her after a while, but my mom was clearly still the kittens' favourite. They would follow her all over the house. We kept one of the kittens and she was the most personable cat I've ever had. She used to groom my little brother by sitting on the back of his chair and licking his hair.

Anyway, all that to say that if baby rats are anything like kittens, I think your wild baby will definitely imprint you.


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> So, what I have learned so far:
> 
> Formula: consistency, temperature, timing and the right syringe with rubber nipple. Any of those wrong, he doesn't want to eat.
> Environment: low light, quiet, with me holding his first mom's shirt in my lap. Bright lights and noise are disruptive, especially since he is seeing and hearing for the first time.
> ...


. I've done it. You have to treat them exactly like a human baby. Don't give them cow milk. Use human replacement milk or whatever milk human babies use. Gotta feed every 2-3 hours . Should be warm. Should have a buddy to be next to. Rats and humans have 95% the same DNA. We are common in so many ways. Junior will be special forever. He had 0% chance of survival but never gave up hope until he was found and cared for. He will be a living miracle if all goes well.


----------



## JaneTheRat (Nov 11, 2021)

I think it's perfectly lovely how you've decided to bring in a wild rat into your care, giving it a chance!

You clearly care about Junior as much, or even more than any other baby, maybe even a human baby.

I can tell you're the best person in the world to help him. I'm glad he's in safe hands!

I'll be keeping an eye on this discussion. Keep posting updates!


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

After feeding you also have to rub around his stomach and intestine area with your finger or q-tip to help in digestion. Mom does it by licking this area and you'll have to recreate the proper pressure. I think the reason for this is that they can't burp and this action somehow aids in this process. If not done can cause pain or worse


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Mkd said:


> After feeding you also have to rub around his stomach and intestine area with your finger or q-tip to help in digestion. Mom does it by licking this area and you'll have to recreate the proper pressure. I think the reason for this is that they can't burp and this action somehow aids in this process. If not done can cause pain or worse


Yes, I've been 'licking' his bottom and belly after every feeding with my wet finger. He poops and pees like a champ!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Junior is now The Bean, Mr. Bean, sometimes Jelly Bean. He'll get his real name when we pair him up with his cage mate at 8 weeks. He visits with Fawn and her babies for a few hours a day. He doesn't nurse, but he enjoys being part of the family and snuggling with his foster siblings. Fawn is not happy with my hand in the cage too often...got a fast and hard bite yesterday, and she gives me the rattie stink-eye all the time.

I think he's eating formula from a dish now. I left some last night at 3am, and this morning it was gone and he wasn't as hungry as he should have been. He also is trying some dry cereal.

The Bean snuggles in my neck and shoulder, so we are trying to keep the bonding going, but he is so mobile, it's hard to keep him in one place. He loves to explore!

And he's only about 18 days old now


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

It will be so interesting to hear his progress as he grows up.I wish I wasn t so far away and could take in a couple of babies


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Aww he looks bigger and stronger already,you are a Healing Rat Goddess🤩🐀💕


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

Jelly bean! I love it. What a cutie!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

The Bean is learning all about how to fit in. He doesn't do it very well though, but he's trying. When I put him with Fawn and her mixed litter, he pounced on everyone and was just crazy. Kinda like an ADHD kid at a playground, too rough, lacking social ques. The other babies squealed but mom didn't seem to care. After 5-6 minutes I took him out because he was too rough, and mom is very protective and is watching my every move. Biting me now with intent lol.

Day 3 of socializing, and the other babies gave it as good as they got 😂. When he pounced on them, they rolled him over and power groomed him. So amazing at such a young age! The Bean scampered around, ate food with mom (peas and pasta) and showed the others how to climb the cage. He's gonna be a challenge for sure!

I love our little street rat! 💗💗💗


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Love reading the update,thankyou for keeping us all posted,it must be hard to find the time😅It is amazing how much strength can be in such a tiny body RAT POWER🌟🐭🌟


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks, I love sharing. Raising him has been a most curious adventure. The Bean also has decided he doesn't want to be alone anymore, so I let him hang out on my neck under my hair, and he'll stay there for an hour or more. I probably have poop in my hair lol. But he's happier with me, and I hear little bruxing going on behind my ear lol.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Thats amazing for a wild rat ,he must of imprinted on you .Hope Phyllis the Phearless has not become Phyllis the Jhealous.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> Thats amazing for a wild rat ,he must of imprinted on you .Hope Phyllis the Phearless has not become Phyllis the Jhealous.


Too late, lol, Phyllis and Taco both have been giving me the third degree every time we do free roam, but they get over it. I make sure to spend time in the Rattic with the rat robe on so Phyllis can play with me. She'll always be my girl 💗


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Omg, now he knows his name and comes when I call him!! "BEAN! Where's my little bean!!" and here he comes from under his pouch, looking up at me and waiting to be picked up. No reason for him to stay alone when he can hang out with me. Problem is, at 27 grams, I forget he's there and have to literally comb my hair with my fingers to find him 😅


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> The Bean is learning all about how to fit in. He doesn't do it very well though, but he's trying. When I put him with Fawn and her mixed litter, he pounced on everyone and was just crazy. Kinda like an ADHD kid at a playground, too rough, lacking social ques. The other babies squealed but mom didn't seem to care. After 5-6 minutes I took him out because he was too rough, and mom is very protective and is watching my every move. Biting me now with intent lol.
> 
> Day 3 of socializing, and the other babies gave it as good as they got 😂. When he pounced on them, they rolled him over and power groomed him. So amazing at such a young age! The Bean scampered around, ate food with mom (peas and pasta) and showed the others how to climb the cage. He's gonna be a challenge for sure!
> 
> I love our little street rat! 💗💗💗


Yes indeed, you have your hands full! Best of luck to all of you!!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

He is just the dearest little thing, but he seriously looks like a warthog lol. His eyes are so big, and he has kind of a black mask like a racoon. So different than the other babies, who are round and fluffy with fat faces lol


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

😂 I love those pictures and though I hate to say it, you’re right about the warthog claim! So cute, looking forward to hopefully seeing him grow up!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

The Bean is one of the unbeautiful people 😊


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Hes ugly- beautiful....think he should be the RatForum mascot!


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

Maybe I'm weird but I think warthogs are cute too 🙄


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> He is just the dearest little thing, but he seriously looks like a warthog lol. His eyes are so big, and he has kind of a black mask like a racoon. So different than the other babies, who are round and fluffy with fat faces lol


Awww. I think the warthog face give him charm. Keep keeping us updated pls


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> The Bean is one of the unbeautiful people 😊


He will grow into Prince Charming and all the girls will fall in love with the tough, little, street guy.


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Love you and your boyo. I'm in a guard shack and if I'm caught conversing I get fired. Rotsa ruck...Talk to you soon!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

LOL!
This thread is hilarious, just wanted to add this article I found!








Warthogs: The Cutest Ugly Animal In Africa


The Dodo serves up emotionally and visually compelling, highly sharable animal-related stories and videos to help make caring about animals a viral cause.




www.thedodo.com


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

TwilxghtRat said:


> LOL!
> This thread is hilarious, just wanted to add this article I found!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I agree, so freakin' cute! I love warthogs 

He sits on my shoulder under my hair most of the day, goes to Mamma Fawn several times to socialize for a few hours. They are in a bigger cage now so they can all scamper around. He still doesn't nurse, but the Bean, being the tough little dude he is, has decided he does NOT need a 'nipple' cuz they are for sissies. He drinks his formula from a rusty jar lid 😎


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

awww <3<3<3 so cute


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Haha what a little dude.....lets have have a shout out for other ugly animals I love.......Bats and Hyenas🤣


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> Haha what a little dude.....lets have have a shout out for other ugly animals I love.......Bats and Hyenas🤣


 I love bats!! Hyenas...babies are adorable, but grown-ups are still a bit scary lol.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> Haha what a little dude.....lets have have a shout out for other ugly animals I love.......Bats and Hyenas🤣


I will forever stand by my opinion on bats, they’re so cute!

When I was on vacation (a few years ago) in Costa Rica, we went on a rainforest tour and saw a pregnant female bat hanging from a tree trunk. It was absolutely so adorable!

Hyenas are super cute as well, kind of a dog/cheetah/horse hybrid! 😂


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

@Tinytoes, maybe you should name him Pumbaa, and sing to him 🎵"When I was a young warthog!" 🎵


----------



## Bellatattoo (Jun 14, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Update 1: The woman who has the two litters of babies we were supposed to get this weekend ghosted us 😠. We were counting on putting Junior in with those babies.
> 
> Update 2: We found a nursing mother in NJ who we can take and put Junior in with her and the babes!!! Might be an awesome solution for a little orphan 😊
> 
> Looks like I'm getting a momma and babies!!


Wild or no, looks cute and should blend in well raised with pet rats …


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

He's growing so fast!! Officially 3 weeks old now. Weighs 32 grams. the other babies, jumps and climbs like a, well, a street rat! 😅














Twice as fast as


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Aw he is so adorable and looks really bonded to you! reminds me of a beautiful wild life show I watched last year about an english guy who had weasels in his garden.He found an abandoned baby and raised it but when he tried to release it into the wild it kept coming back to find him as it had imprinted,so they ended up living together.I reckon Bean will be like that with you,hes not going anywhere...


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> Aw he is so adorable and looks really bonded to you! reminds me of a beautiful wild life show I watched last year about an english guy who had weasels in his garden.He found an abandoned baby and raised it but when he tried to release it into the wild it kept coming back to find him as it had imprinted,so they ended up living together.I reckon Bean will be like that with you,hes not going anywhere...


Aw, that happens with wildlife. You have to be committed, cuz they don't understand time. You are their here and now. I think I need to be committed lol. 

The Bean is being a little jerk today, every time he goes to visit the family, he pounces on everyone and causes a ruckus. Total chaos just now. I had to pluck him from the situation very quickly, so Fawn didn't bite me. He's back on my shoulder...maybe he just isn't ready for family. I think they are all getting more confused. The other babies have to accept him as the 'new kid' over and over. The Bean thinks he's supposed to play, which turns into very rough play. Then he ends up hanging around with Fawn instead. Like an only child who prefers adult company


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

He's looking really well!


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Awww. His ears are so big lol.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

👀


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Play that beautiful Bean footage


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Awwww 💖 He’s so cute. It’s impressive you got footage of him. Whenever I film my rats it either “stop what your doing and be boring” or “let’s go eat camera”


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

That is so cute,watching that helped me wind down on a Fri eve after a hard days work,Thanks little Bean😍🐭


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Bean is very helpful to momma Fawn. He likes to rearrange the nest and follow her around and eat peas with her. Still beautiful-ugly, but I think he's growing into himself. I'll keep the pics to thumbnails so as not to scare folks lol.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> That is so cute,watching that helped me wind down on a Fri eve after a hard days work,Thanks little Bean😍🐭


Aw, glad we could be of assistance! The Bean had a hard day too, caused such a ruckus I had to take him out twice. He's gonna be a scrapper for sure. Cheeky little guy


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

RatPappy said:


> Love you and your boyo. I'm in a guard shack and if I'm caught conversing I get fired. Rotsa ruck...Talk to you soon!


I used to work guard shack way back when. Liked it but had pay attention. And midnight shift...with a yard full of school buses...crazy!


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> I used to work guard shack way back when. Liked it but had pay attention. And midnight shift...with a yard full of school buses...crazy!


Yeah, it's not a bad gig, but a lot of jock/ex military type hard-ons...at least I'm on the day shift!


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

SonicRat said:


> Aw he is so adorable and looks really bonded to you! reminds me of a beautiful wild life show I watched last year about an english guy who had weasels in his garden.He found an abandoned baby and raised it but when he tried to release it into the wild it kept coming back to find him as it had imprinted,so they ended up living together.I reckon Bean will be like that with you,hes not going anywhere...


An imprinted weasel! That's astonishing! I've always wanted to care for a stoat, weasel or fisher but I also like intact neck main cables...


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

The Bean has officially moved in with Fawn and the mixed babies! After 3-4 sessions together yesterday, both in the cage and in his tub with a few babies his age, I decided last night to let him stay. I was nervous, kept thinking I would wake up to bloodshed and murder, but it was fine. The Bean snuggled up with the babies and slept in the pile. This morning I found them all inside the igloo, and we began our morning 'feeding time at the zoo' lol. No fighting, an occasional scuffle but they were all doing it. They love their peas!!!

💗 I'm so proud of The Bean, but also sad that he doesn't need me anymore


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

I am sure he will still want to hang out with you


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

He still loves me! He rides on my shoulder while I make breakfast for everyone. Feeding all these babies is a lot of work!!

The Bean weighs 41 grams at just around 3 weeks old.







He's lost all his fur, and just has fuzz now. Looks skinny and weird, but I read it was normal for a wild baby to lose it's baby fur and grow a new coat. But just to make sure he's not missing any nutrients, I'm grinding up Oxbow and mixing it with the baby oatmeal and formula.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Ugh, need to clean those dishes and platform again!!🤮 they are so messy, twice a day I'm washing bowls and wiping everything down.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

The Bean, having been given his full name of Oliver Bean, Jr. has been gaining weight, at 62 grams yesterday. He lives with Fawn and her family full time, no issues. He's so freakin' adorable!! 💗 
Now he just needs some fur lol


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Aw he looks like a baby kangaroo😍


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

Do you think he will get fur?


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

So cute <3. It’s been a while. I don’t know much about young rats but do you think it’s been long enough he should’ve gotten fur by now?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I read it was normal for wild baby rats who are bottle fed to lose their fur and grow a new coat. Must be something in the mother's milk he didn't get. I've been giving him supplements and making sure he eats his rat food. I'm praying he starts to grow some kind of fur!! He's 4 weeks old now.

His personality is very wild. He doesn't like to be in the cage, will bite the wire and beg at the door to come out. Then he doesn't want to be held and starts wandering around looking...looking...not sure what he's looking for. A way back to his real family maybe? Even when he's on my shoulder he wants to get down and explore.

And he weighs 82 grams, gonna be a big boy for sure


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

rukia1988 said:


> Do you think he will get fur?


I sure hope so!! He has baby fuzz all over, just starting to get a little mop top.

edit: I got a message from a lady who has raised several wild babies, and she said his fur should grow in pretty soon and he'll have a full smooth coat. 🤞


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Newtorats said:


> So cute <3. It’s been a while. I don’t know much about young rats but do you think it’s been long enough he should’ve gotten fur by now?


He had his fur as a little baby, then at 3 weeks it started to come off until he was a naked baby. I kept wondering why he felt so warm...it was because I was feeling his skin, not his fur.


----------



## JulesRules (10 mo ago)

What a cute baby! Im glad you get to experience raising him. Our landscapers found a nest of 7 baby rats after clearing the MUCH overgrown backyard a couple of years ago. I kept them near where they were found with a heat lamp and stayed with them (in the distance a bit) all night to see if mama rat would come for them. When she did not I dropper fed them , ran moist Q-tips over their tummies after eating so they could poo and pee, and kept them on a warm pad . After about 2 weeks I did find a wildlife rescue who happened to have a domestic mama rat and her babies. She took them in and they got so fat and cute and bouncy. They played and played with her babies. The rescue never keeps them, they always release in an appropriate location. All were released when they were large, shiny lovely ratties. I often wish I could have kept them. I'll be interested to follow your little guy's journey. Incidentally, the nest we found were wood rats. Very common around our neighborhood. Similar to Norway rats, but they prefer climbing trees and eating the fruit and I think they are very beautiful rats, with large eyes and ears. Do you know if Bean is a Norway rat or something else, like a wood rat? (sometimes called tree rats).


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

JulesRules said:


> What a cute baby! Im glad you get to experience raising him. Our landscapers found a nest of 7 baby rats after clearing the MUCH overgrown backyard a couple of years ago. I kept them near where they were found with a heat lamp and stayed with them (in the distance a bit) all night to see if mama rat would come for them. When she did not I dropper fed them , ran moist Q-tips over their tummies after eating so they could poo and pee, and kept them on a warm pad . After about 2 weeks I did find a wildlife rescue who happened to have a domestic mama rat and her babies. She took them in and they got so fat and cute and bouncy. They played and played with her babies. The rescue never keeps them, they always release in an appropriate location. All were released when they were large, shiny lovely ratties. I often wish I could have kept them. I'll be interested to follow your little guy's journey. Incidentally, the nest we found were wood rats. Very common around our neighborhood. Similar to Norway rats, but they prefer climbing trees and eating the fruit and I think they are very beautiful rats, with large eyes and ears. Do you know if Bean is a Norway rat or something else, like a wood rat? (sometimes called tree rats).


That's quite a success story! Well done, saving them and also releasing them. Wood rats are beautiful. Well, I just found out that he is not allowed in our rescue, being a wild animal  so it's up to me to decide what we do with him. If he was with a litter, I would release them all back into their natural habitat, but because he is alone, we are not sure what to do with him. Either way he's my responsibility. I'm pretty sure he's a Norway rat, being found in the city. Oliver Bean Jr. is special and I will do right by him. I would rather he not live his life behind bars, and be free to live and die as nature intended, but it's so hard when he's so little and knowing the cats in our neighborhood will make a snack of him in no time. He's not afraid of people, which is a problem. Anyway, I'll keep posting.


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> That's quite a success story! Well done, saving them and also releasing them. Wood rats are beautiful. Well, I just found out that he is not allowed in our rescue, being a wild animal  so it's up to me to decide what we do with him. If he was with a litter, I would release them all back into their natural habitat, but because he is alone, we are not sure what to do with him. Either way he's my responsibility. I'm pretty sure he's a Norway rat, being found in the city. Oliver Bean Jr. is special and I will do right by him. I would rather he not live his life behind bars, and be free to live and die as nature intended, but it's so hard when he's so little and knowing the cats in our neighborhood will make a snack of him in no time. He's not afraid of people, which is a problem. Anyway, I'll keep posting.


Oh my goodness, the tale (tail?) of the Dodger grows longer. I thought he looked a bit non-Norvegicus... Keep up the good work, TT. Don't let him go. He can never return to wild life, methinks.


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a massive cage that's close to being the same as being wild. Don't release him in the wilderness by himself being human imprinted. He will not know he is prey. I can give him the greatest life ever with the best food, friends and a huge environment with different rooms , hiding places, and floors. I will donate generously to your rescue. His life is a miracle and for him to die would be terrible. I think you're in New Jersey and I can pick him up anytime and leave my donation


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm so blown away by your response. I'm in the Northeast 95 corridor meself. You can count on me for support.


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

I am here for you TT. Insane, sleep deprived, but still.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Thank you all for your support. I agree Mkd, he cannot be released, and my hubby is insisting we keep him in the DCN with his buddy Taz and add another section to make it a TCN for just the two of them







. We'll make sure he gets to free roam for many hours a day. But if we decide we cannot give Oliver Bean Jr what he needs, I will certainly reach out to you. Bless you for caring as much as you do, your honesty is refreshing.

And The Bean has fur!!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

RatPappy said:


> I am here for you TT. Insane, sleep deprived, but still.


I appreciate it RatPappy, kindred souls in this crazy world I see. If you are near 95, how far north are you my friend?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

RatPappy said:


> Oh my goodness, the tale (tail?) of the Dodger grows longer. I thought he looked a bit non-Norvegicus... Keep up the good work, TT. Don't let him go. He can never return to wild life, methinks.


I agree, he cannot go into the wild. He has def imprinted on me, and


RatPappy said:


> Oh my goodness, the tale (tail?) of the Dodger grows longer. I thought he looked a bit non-Norvegicus... Keep up the good work, TT. Don't let him go. He can never return to wild life, methinks.


That tail, right? And he's getting some cahones too. Big 'uns lol.

I agree, he cannot go into the wild. He has def imprinted on me and will make plans for a future large cage for him. I am seriously considering not neutering him and just see how he does. I gotta leave the poor guy some dignity


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

He is so wild and beautiful. I will do right by him, I promise. Every morning he and Taz come downstairs with me and help make breakfast, then they roam on the sofa while I have coffee and the news.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Fur at last, how exciting! He’s so handsome 😍


----------



## JulesRules (10 mo ago)

I think he will be the happiest rat on earth making breakfast for folks, playing with his buddies and living the life! Im jealous! I want a Bean!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Hes an ugly ratling,now turning into a Swan🥰


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

He is beautiful, pure and simple.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Picture of the week... look at ma boi, wit da fur an da balls 😊 So handsome 😎


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Ooh baby baby it's a wild world... little wild baby in a caring environment. I commend you!!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

I was just looking at photos of him from the start of the thread up til now,its amazing how fast they develop


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

Look he has hair!!!! Haha love it. I love how sleek it looks. Definitely a keeper. I think as long as you have the time to let him roam he will do just fine! My girls love to free roam in my bedroom. I try to keep them corralled in the play pen but they just hop out anf explore running everywhere and they come up to me hop in my lap make sure I'm good then run off again. Rats are neat little animals. They don't get enough credit.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Oliver Bean is definitely wild in nature. I bring him with me to watch the news in the morning for about an hour, with his buddy Taz-Man. I touch and pet him as much as he allows, but if he gets startled, he dashes and dives inside my sweatshirt at the neck, and I mean DIVE, headfirst right down into my bra. . In the afternoon we do free roam on the bed with about 4-5 other boys (right now I have 9 boys and its pure chaos!) In the evening, he and Taz come with me for another 30-40 minutes on the sofa. I hope I'm spending enough time with him .


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Oliver Bean is growing so fast! He's 7 weeks old and weighs 180 grams. His fur grew in, soft and sleek, and now he's sporting his 'wild' coat, with noticeable undercoat and long outer layer. His personality has changed from sleepy to active to bad boy to whiney baby to a confident yet skittish little guy. When I give everyone breakfast, he comes to me for his share...no need to crowd around the bowl with the other babies, special treatment from mom lol. He rides on my shoulder, sleeps inside my sleeve and is so sweet. Sometimes I get honored with small kisses, but mostly he's dashing everywhere, like his tail is on fire and his head's gonna catch😅 I love my Bean 🥰


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

TT, please help me. I still can't post my photos. Walter is dying. What can I say?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

RatPappy said:


> TT, please help me. I still can't post my photos. Walter is dying. What can I say?


@RatPappy I emailed you, please let me know what you need. Walter's time may have come, but please hold on.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Oliver Bean Jr, growing up now, 11 weeks old and no way to weigh him because he NEVER sits still for ANYTHING! 😅 He's a big boy, loves to run up my arm and into my robe every morning. He 'helps' me make breakfast for everyone. Wild in nature, always in 'danger', always on the go. I don't think he will change, he's just The Bean


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

And he has white paws and a white belly! 😁 Which, according to what I've read, is not an uncommon color pattern for a rattus norvegicus. Which he is. I know, because of his poop  Because hey, he could have been a roof rat, right?


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

He is such a handsome and healthy looking rat.Given the choice,I reckon he would rather stay with you than go back to the wild


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> He is such a handsome and healthy looking rat.Given the choice,I reckon he would rather stay with you than go back to the wild


Thank you, I'm so proud of him. And I would stay with me too! Home cooked meals, special play time lol. But my chest and neck look like I fell into a sticker bush😅 Hard to explain why I look like that, but there's no stopping The Bean when he charges into my sweatshirt


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

We wear our tribal scars with pride.We are The Rat Clan!🐁✨🐭


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

So fun! I have a few ratty with sharp claws as well that don't understand that we don't have a layer of fur to protect us...


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

His face is shorter than domestic rats, and his cheeks are full, like a chipmunk. The back half looks like every other agouti, but his face, oh that precious face, is very special


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Mkd said:


> He will grow into Prince Charming and all the girls will fall in love with the tough, little, street guy.


And yes they did, fall for the sweet street-rat bad boy lol!! All the golden girls love him, but also Meadow and Cricket, who are agouti like he is. Even at this age (11 weeks), he is respectful and a gentleman. Can't say the same for Taz-Man, who thinks he has a harem, even though they are all spayed. I don't let him roam anymore. In just several days he has become too aggressive with the girls. Seriously, Taz is hormonal  Both are going next week for the 'snip'. Wish I didn't have to, but with all my rescues, it's the best for everyone.


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

I feel terrible. To snip especially the Bean is to take away the natural born wildness of a creature that had the grit to survive the impossible and is now a living miracle. To snip the Bean his legacy of the tough little street guy will be tainted forever. He will be just another creature that has been controlled by humans like a dancing bear in a zoo. A great, proud wild creature reduced to humiliation. Please keep the Bean proud and wild. Please don't humiliate him. As I said before I can adopt him and give him the best life possible with the best food, a massive environment, and plenty of friends
I can pick him up any time and also leave a good donation to your rescue. Not many miracles come around like the Bean and to snip him would devastate everything he represents.


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Please do not snip the Bean!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

RatPappy said:


> Please do not snip the Bean!


I know, I don't want to do it, but with so many rescues coming and going, and so many females who could get pregnant, it's in the best interest of the rescue for the males to be neutered. If I have to do it, better that he is young so it's not as painful. If I wait until he's 6 months or so and he has become truly wild and out of my control, it will that much worse for him


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Oh my! Yes, I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

RatPappy said:


> Oh my! Yes, I understand where you're coming from.


What do I do Pappy? Everyone is against me, and they all think 'it's best for the rat' because they think it will make them less aggressive, but I'm a big fan of not doing it at all unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

My poor Bean...Oliver Bean is so unlike the others, mostly because he's wild. I think everyone thinks because he's wild he will be more aggressive and cause injury to his cage mates. 

What to do, what to do...


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

My dear, You just need to keep Oliver as your special child. He loves you, and probably won't love anyone else. He's your little wild one. He'll never be like the others. Keep him close to your heart and please don't cut him.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Mkd said:


> I feel terrible. To snip especially the Bean is to take away the natural born wildness of a creature that had the grit to survive the impossible and is now a living miracle. To snip the Bean his legacy of the tough little street guy will be tainted forever. He will be just another creature that has been controlled by humans like a dancing bear in a zoo. A great, proud wild creature reduced to humiliation. Please keep the Bean proud and wild. Please don't humiliate him. As I said before I can adopt him and give him the best life possible with the best food, a massive environment, and plenty of friends
> I can pick him up any time and also leave a good donation to your rescue. Not many miracles come around like the Bean and to snip him would devastate everything he represents.


Again, I will fight this. We have time, not until May 12th.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I suppose I am in the "Save the Bean Balls!" mode now. I'm hoping I can succeed. Please. Oliver Bean Jr., we love you and your balls!


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

The Bean was born under a special star. He was alone, no mother, no siblings, cold, not even able to see yet, knowing he had no chance of survival. Yet he never gave up hope. And a miracle angel appeared from above and gave him that chance at survival. Please don't destroy his miracle of life that he believed could only be a dream while laying alone by himself. To snip him would crush his manhood and he would never be whole again and his miracle survival would be tainted forever. Can't the males and females be separated in different cages? If you love him let him stay whole at any cost. My offer of adoption still stands. Sometimes letting one go on a different path is the strongest show of love there can be.


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> What do I do Pappy? Everyone is against me, and they all think 'it's best for the rat' because they think it will make them less aggressive, but I'm a big fan of not doing it at all unless absolutely necessary.


I thought the Bean was already a perfect gentleman. He's to be harmed for trying so hard to be a gentleman?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Mkd said:


> The Bean was born under a special star. He was alone, no mother, no siblings, cold, not even able to see yet, knowing he had no chance of survival. Yet he never gave up hope. And a miracle angel appeared from above and gave him that chance at survival. Please don't destroy his miracle of life that he believed could only be a dream while laying alone by himself. To snip him would crush his manhood and he would never be whole again and his miracle survival would be tainted forever. Can't the males and females be separated in different cages? If you love him let him stay whole at any cost. My offer of adoption still stands. Sometimes letting one go on a different path is the strongest show of love there can be.


I know, @Mkd and I appreciate your offer to take the Bean. Hopefully this surgery won't come to be. The Bean is my world, and it breaks my heart to even think of it. I will keep you posted my friend.


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> I know, @Mkd and I appreciate your offer to take the Bean. Hopefully this surgery won't come to be. The Bean is my world, and it breaks my heart to even think of it. I will keep you posted my friend.


TT it is I, RatPappy, here to support you in your decision to keep O.B. intact and a unique part of your world. Don't hurt him. If you have to arrange Oliverworld for him, so be it. RatPappy has spoken!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Update on Oliver Bean...he has joined the Twilight mischief along with Taz-Man. I opened the access and ladder to the third floor, now known as 'the Loft'. Immediately Phyllis and Cirrus went up to investigate. Cirrus took over The Bean's nest box. Phyllis puffed up and cornered him and sat on him. Orion and Atlas sniffed but didn't bother him, they're cool. Taco is grand-mama and just shows love and support. Taz ran around and visited everyone and loved it. There was no fighting, just a couple of complaints from OB when someone got too close. The Bean was not happy about the new living situation. He was like "Hey, they're touching my stuff! That's my box!!" He ran to me and stayed in my robe whenever he could. After a few days, and also going to the Rattic, The Bean is starting to accept the idea of belonging to an adult group. He sleeps with Taco and Taz, and although still wild, is enjoying the company 🤗


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

My goodness. Wild as the day is long. You have your hands full; kudos to you for saving lives and, what's more amazing, maintaining lives afterwards.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Update on Oliver Bean...he has joined the Twilight mischief along with Taz-Man. I opened the access and ladder to the third floor, now known as 'the Loft'. Immediately Phyllis and Cirrus went up to investigate. Cirrus took over The Bean's nest box. Phyllis puffed up and cornered him and sat on him. Orion and Atlas sniffed but didn't bother him, they're cool. Taco is grand-mama and just shows love and support. Taz ran around and visited everyone and loved it. There was no fighting, just a couple of complaints from OB when someone got too close. The Bean was not happy about the new living situation. He was like "Hey, they're touching my stuff! That's my box!!" He ran to me and stayed in my robe whenever he could. After a few days, and also going to the Rattic, The Bean is starting to accept the idea of belonging to an adult group. He sleeps with Taco and Taz, and although still wild, is enjoying the company 🤗
> 
> 
> View attachment 308576


You are the perfect owner for him!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Oh he is so gorgeous.I bet you look at him and cant believe you have a wild rat that is so bonded to you.Glad to hear he and the Taz man are still good buddies and he still has you as his safe space to run to.That image of Phyllis sitting on him is so funny🤣


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> Oh he is so gorgeous.I bet you look at him and cant believe you have a wild rat that is so bonded to you.Glad to hear he and the Taz man are still good buddies and he still has you as his safe space to run to.That image of Phyllis sitting on him is so funny🤣


The look on The Bean's face while Phyllis was sitting on him was priceless. He was like "are you done yet?". Such a gentle soul. 

Yes, I can't believe I have been blessed to have such an amazing creature in my life! He's been handled every day of his life, and yet he still behaves like a completely wild rat. I truly thought he would be cuddly, but he is just the opposite. He can't relax and dashes around at full speed. Any sudden movement and it's like he's shot out of a gun, tearing across the sofa and diving into the cushions. He's a very intense and serious rat. "Danger Rat" should be his superhero name 😂

Right now, Oliver Bean and Taz-man Ian MacGregor are in my lap at the computer, they are investigating and climbing in and out of my robe, up on my shoulder and in my hair. I just found a bean on the printer paper lol. A bean from a Bean 😅


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

Did he end up getting the snip snip?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

rukia1988 said:


> Did he end up getting the snip snip?


Yes, he and Taz are both done. The Bean acts like nothing happened so I don't think he's missing his doo-dads at all. He's calming down more each day, which is a blessing. Poor guy was wound so tight he couldn't relax for a moment, always in danger mode. Now he's really joined the mischief and both boys are happy and healthy and content 😊


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

I mean if he's going to be domesticated I see the positives to neutering. He definitely seems to be doing just fine!


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Let’s take a moment to appreciate the fact the tiny toes domesticated a wild rat!


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> The Bean acts like nothing happened so I don't think he's missing his doo-dads at all.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

The Bean and Friends







youtube.com





Oliver Bean goes free roaming with a fun group of ladies. He's in the first part of the video, on the dresser with the bird cage. He's with the agouti Meadow and the golden Brook. At the end you can see Taz-Man and the other girls by the cat house. That's what I use to move everyone. I call "C'mon ladies, everybody in!" and they all dash for the carrier.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

What beautuful sleek shiny heathly looking ratties you have😍Its wonderful to see The Bean fitting in like that,you cannot even tell he is wild!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> What beautuful sleek shiny heathly looking ratties you have😍Its wonderful to see The Bean fitting in like that,you cannot even tell he is wild!


These are the fosters, Fawn and her 4 girls and Cricket. I'm hoping to get them adopted out soon. They are just beautiful little girls!!


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

He fits in so well!


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

Came back for an update it's been a while! How is bean doing!?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

rukia1988 said:


> Came back for an update it's been a while! How is bean doing!?


Hi rukia! He is getting more confident with each day. The Bean has established himself as alpha, having done some damage to the trio of brothers  In all honesty, I think The Bean was overreacting when someone came into his box house, and he lashed out. Then I noticed he was actually seeking out Cirrus to confront him, and so I separated the boys to the top level of the TCN for their safety. They all go together for free roam. Cirrus will back away from Oliver Bean when confronted, and The Bean will not follow, having said "that's right, I'm the boss".

He loves the girls; Phyllis can groom him and bother him all day lol. Sometimes I put him and Taz with Sadie and her girls for free roam. That's 7 young ladies who just LOVE having some boys around!! They mob him and he acts bothered, but I think he secretly likes the attention. He is a very chill rat 

He is becoming more relaxed, not so fearful of every noise. And growing! He's almost 500 g at 5.5 months old. When I open the cage, he hops onto my sleeve and does a run around in my robe. When fixing breakfast, he will venture out and walk around the counter briefly, then dash back in. He takes food from my mouth, which I'm sure seems gross but he's so adorable when he stands up and 'kisses' me for his treat 🤗 But mostly I let him be with his mischief where he feels the safest. He will never cuddle or be a lap-rat, and I'm okay with that. I love him for everything he is, and everything he isn't 🥰


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

I love that so much! So basically he's yours forever right? He's not adoptable...will you pair him with the girls someday since he is fixed or will you keep him solo unless it's playtime?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

rukia1988 said:


> I love that so much! So basically he's yours forever right? He's not adoptable...will you pair him with the girls someday since he is fixed or will you keep him solo unless it's playtime?


Yes, he is mine, forever 🥰. I doubt The Bean would take to another person at this point. He is fully integrated into the half-mischief with Phyllis, Taco and Taz-Man (his best friend). Cirrus and Orion stay on the top third of the cage. And yes, I'd probably get another female to go with him when the time comes. I don't think he would take well to another adult male.


----------

